# Amazon flex driver killed KC



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

https://www.google.com/amp/fox4kc.c...man-killed-in-blue-ridge-boulevard-crash/amp/

I feel so sorry... just making Christmas cash

GRANDVIEW, Mo. - Family and friends are mourning an Olathe man who was delivering packages for the holidays when he was killed.

Jim Schweller, 70, was working as an Amazon Flex driver Monday in Grandview. He was an independent contractor using his own vehicle to deliver packages. His family told Fox 4's Rebecca Gannon that he said he felt like he was delivering Christmas.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Nsaudra said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/fox4kc.c...man-killed-in-blue-ridge-boulevard-crash/amp/
> 
> I feel so sorry... just making Christmas cash
> 
> ...


Hmmm-It's a toss-up: 29 year old woman looking down at her phone while texting or 70 year old man looking at the app for his next stop...or both....


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

Never really thought about it like that... but still sad


----------

